# Sugar is as addictive as heroin



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

http://health.msn.com/health-topics/articlepage.aspx?cp-documentid=100228625&gt1=31036

Let's see if we start seeing cities ban sugar based on some obscure research as this. :bn


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

themoneycollector said:


> http://health.msn.com/health-topics/articlepage.aspx?cp-documentid=100228625&gt1=31036
> 
> Let's see if we start seeing cities ban sugar based on some obscure research as this. :bn


Good article. I was labeled an alcoholic at one time. I have come to believe in the past 7 1/2 years without a drink, that I wasn't an alcoholic for all those years, but a sugar addict.


----------

